# need dentures



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

i need upper and lower dentures. will be in bankok mid-june and would like some advice: where to go, cost and how long does it take to get that "photogenic" smile? thanks everyone. i've been without teeth for about 6 months now. figure i'd save big bucks by waiting until i arrive there. i do pretty good wit6hout, however those peanuts and apples present some difficulty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry Andy, Chiang Mai is my chewing ground, and for now those teeth are hanging on in there


----------



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Sorry Andy, Chiang Mai is my chewing ground, and for now those teeth are hanging on in there


thats ok Frogblogger. its all good. someone will assist, or perhaps i'll just do some footwork after i arrive. i wont be disappointed. i never really liked the darn things anyway, but first impressions can be important. on the other hand, i could always say "the ex-wife got the house, the car, the cat and my teeth"  that might not be such a bad thing.


----------

